# Docs Deer Scent



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has used this product?i just watched a hunting show and then went to the web site the scents seem to be "fresh" by what he said but ...... any input would be helpful


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I have'nt used that particular product, but I think just about all will work.
I have better success with more potent odors (maybe they go farther?). Wal mart has one for under 5$ that I use (can't remember the name), And Trails end 307 has anise in it that works well. I've read good reports about vanilla also.
I was reading a thread on another forum about urinating in the woods and there were a lot of responses that deer are curious enough to check it out. One guy said he crapped and the deer checked out the paper he left behind.
Reading these kind of reports over the last few years is what leads me to say that about all will work.


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Know the owner personally and he has a great product line. All his products are produced on site at his deer farm and his doe in heat scent is fresh and bottled fresh from his does.No contamination,no old stuff,everything that isn't sold is returned to him and its destroyed, no last years stuff its all fresh.
Produced right here in NE Ohio at his farm in Cortland Ohio.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with GP,i was hunting one day and had a cat come in about 15 yds away and spray beside a clump of grass and the next day there was a big scrape in the same exact spot.Although the scrape was never freshened,a buck was obviously curious enough to check it out.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I shot this guy over docs scents this year.


----------

